# Auto photo upload options?



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

What are you guys using for auto photo upload?

I've been using G+ auto upload, the main down-side is that it downsizes pics to 2048 on the long edge. Not a big deal on normal pics on the Gnexus, as they are only 2592 on the long edge, but takes a big hunk out of panoramas, which can be nearly 4000 on the long edge. I do like that G+ arranges the photos in albums by date, so they are easy to find...G+ will provide 20GB storage for $5/year, 80GB for $20/year, dirt cheap.

Drop box is nice, but way to expensive for additional storage. I have 2.5 GB, currently have over 7GB of photos, and will need 10-?? GB going forward. $9/month or $99/year for 50GB...seriously?

Box has plenty of free storage (I have 50GB), but no auto-upload option that I can find. Looking at an app called Folder Sync that looks like it might be an option...syncs folders on SD card to multiple services, including box.net. But then I get all photos just dumped into a folder on Box.

What are you guys using, and what strengths/issues does your solution have?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

So nobody has any better ideas/approaches?


----------



## redsox 98 (Jun 6, 2011)

I use dropbox but don't have near the need for the space you use. I don't know if there is an autoupload option but my wife uses shutterfly for all of her pictures.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

I have about 60gb of storage through dropbox so that's what I use. Works great but I agree it is a little pricey.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> I have about 60gb of storage through dropbox so that's what I use. Works great but I agree it is a little pricey.


Holy storage batman! I need that kind of space on dropbox too as I only have 3GB!


----------



## bicen (Jan 31, 2012)

why not use box? 50 gigs free

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Box.com is 5gigs free, not 50.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

bicen said:


> Box has plenty of free storage (I have 50GB), but no auto-upload option that I can find. Looking at an app called Folder Sync that looks like it might be an option...syncs folders on SD card to multiple services, including box.net. But then I get all photos just dumped into a folder on Box.


----------



## youneek (Jul 25, 2011)

Use the picpush app to push them to Flickr.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

I use DropSnap to automatically upload all pictures and screenshots to my Dropbox/Public folder right after they're taken. Works great, since I can specify unlimited custom local (eg, folders to scan for pictures) and remote (folder on Dropbox to upload to) folders. Something that G+ and Dropbox's Camera Upload don't offer.


----------



## bmcclure937 (Jun 16, 2011)

It seems like you already understand your options... but you are not willing to accept them! Most people do not have the need to auto-sync as many photos as you... so the complimentary storage on Google Plus or DropBox (up to 16GB with referrals) is fine!

It seems to me that your cheapest option is Google Plus (for annual storage cost)... but you would be sacrificing the quality, as you mention. That being said, you are taking pictures with a 5MP smartphone camera so you are probably not too concerned with quality.

Why is it critical that the photos are all automatically synced? The GNex has plenty of internal storage and you can always manually sync if you require extreme amounts of storage.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

bmcclure937 said:


> It seems like you already understand your options... but you are not willing to accept them!


The issue isn't not being willing to accept making a decision w/incomplete information. I know what I know, but also know I don't know everything, hence the post, to get information that I may not have. 

I want auto sync because I am absentminded and frequently forget to do things that are good for me - including doing batch backups. Also like the fact that it protects me on the go, like when we're traveling and I'm unlikely to do a batch backup.



youneek said:


> Use the picpush app to push them to Flickr.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thanks...didn't think of Flickr, I'll have to look at their storage limits and what kind of resizing they may do.

Of what I've looked at so far, Folder Sync with Box looks like it might work well... 1) I have a ton of free storage so I'll be good for the foreseeable future, 2) Nothing will be resized, and 3) I can give family members access to it easily. I may still leave G+ sync enabled as well, I'm a belt and suspenders kinda guy and having two backups in the cloud gives me warm snuggly feeling.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

There is a bulk option using box, which is what I used to store photos. Search their site for bulk upload.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

photobucket app uploads pics taken automatically


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> I'm pretty sure Box.com is 5gigs free, not 50.


I got 50g on box

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm ready for Google Cloud. I think this will solve this issue and be way less expensive than Dropbox


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

sk8 said:


> I'm ready for Google Cloud. I think this will solve this issue and be way less expensive than Dropbox


Any details here?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I'll get Google Drive when it's available... Does anyone know how much storage G+ allows for free.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Unlimited for pics resized to their spec, which is quite nice. G+ resizes automatically, so if you auto upload you'll never run out of space...look at my OP for the pic resolution limit.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

